# What is this piece? Walther P22



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

In my Walther P22 box is this piece inthe picture. "U" shaped with nipple on the inside of the U and flattens out and gets thinner towards the open side. Cant fogure out what its used for or what it is. Thank you for your help


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Might it be an assistance tool, for loading the magazine?
Does the magazine fit inside the "U"? Could the plastic piece press down upon the follower's button(s), to make inserting cartridges easier?

Is nothing stated in the instruction book?


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

I thought i had replied to this. To this day i still have no idea what that is. Nothing in the book on it either


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll give it a guess? A trigger lock?


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hmmmm not a bad guess. Next time i have this magical plastic unused device out ill have to try that.


----------

